# Total Solar Eclipse -- August 1, 2008



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 24, 2008)

NASA - Total Solar Eclipse of 2008 August 01


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 25, 2008)

Viewer's Guide: Aug. 1 Solar Eclipse - Yahoo! News (July 25, 2008)


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks like I won't be able to see it.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 31, 2008)

Total eclipse draws crowds to Siberia - Yahoo! News (July 31, 2008)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 1, 2008)

[video=youtube;QF6AM_zWa40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QF6AM_zWa40[/video]


----------



## TimV (Aug 1, 2008)

Looks like I'm out too.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 1, 2008)

How do we know this isn't the end of the world?

Should we sacrifice something or someone?

I'm scared.


----------

